

OpenOffice.org for Kids - IgorPartola
http://wiki.ooo4kids.org/index.php/Main_Page

======
ThomPete
Great idea but I am not sure about the execution. Does it make sense to do it
as a desktop app?

A browser based one seem better as kids could work at school and then continue
working on their homework at home.

~~~
kiiski
But then they would have to write the office suite from scratch (unless there
is some open source browser based office suite available?).

~~~
ThomPete
Yeah well I actually think that would be a benefit as you would be able to
think in social networks and other online services into the product.

